# 'You People'



## brentj18 (3 Feb 2019)

Now I will freely admit I am an oddity. I look a bit odd and I ride recumbents.
I was a little surprised when I was flagged down while riding along Southend seafront today by a woman who was looking for 'one of you people'.
I didn't take offence until I was informed that her Beaver group were doing their disability awareness badge and she needed 'one of you people' to talk to them.
I tried not to sound too indignant when I told her that I was in fact able bodied and my recumbent trike was not an adapted mobility aid.
She walked off, obviously affronted by my attitude and unwillingness to help.
Those poor kids!


----------



## windmiller (3 Feb 2019)

Was once asked if I had a bad back because I chose to ride a recumbent, " Not at all " I replied, "I'm just bloody lazy. Also been told that it must be very tough on the back to ride in that position. My mate also accuses me of being an attention seeker. Like that's a bad thing while cycling on dangerous roads???


----------



## Cycleops (3 Feb 2019)

I wonder how a genuinely disabled person riding whatever would have reacted to her ' you people' label.


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Feb 2019)

I would have pretended to be one of 'you people' and then played the miracle card when talking to the kids.


----------



## brentj18 (3 Feb 2019)

I did think about playing along, more to make a complaint to the Scouts, but I doubt my temper would have held that long!


----------



## Tigerbiten (3 Feb 2019)

I'm not disabled, I'm just missing a bit.
Then I'd probably gone along to explain how I lost the bit to a Tiger.

Luck ...........


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2019)

Cycleops said:


> I wonder how a genuinely disabled person riding whatever would have reacted to her ' you people' label.


Genuine answer has been "what do you mean by you people?"

I'd have been making a note of the badges on her uniform. The scout association wouldn't like being told that a leader had used such a label.


----------



## lane (3 Feb 2019)

In fairness I think its the Girl Guides not the Scouts.


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Feb 2019)

Tigerbiten said:


> I'm not disabled, I'm just missing a bit.
> Then I'd probably gone along to explain how I lost the bit to a Tiger.
> 
> Luck ...........


My old Cub pack would have loved to hear that


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2019)

lane said:


> In fairness I think its the Girl Guides not the Scouts.


Beavers, Scout Association
Rainbows, Gir Guides


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Feb 2019)

[QUOTE 5524743, member: 9609"]If she's taking time out to help young people with something like scouts / cubs / beavers then I would guess she's probably a good person and give her the benefit of doubt and think to myself - she probably didn't mean it to sound like that ?[/QUOTE]

I see the point, but I think a better and rather more sensitive approach would be to contact one of the many organisations who help or advocate for people with disabilities: they'll have lists of people ready and prepared to talk to different groups. Flagging down the nearest "Disabled Person" gives the impression you are treating them as a sort of resource to be used. Just like people without disabilities there are people happy to talk in public and people who aren't. 

Some people who use trikes etc due to disability have a mental or psychological disability that prevents them from driving although they have no physical disability. For them, being approached in this way can be a very unnerving experience.

I doubt she'd be too comfortable for example if a complete stranger walked up to her and said "I'm looking for a female person to talk to a group. can you do it?"



brentj18 said:


> She walked off, obviously affronted by my attitude and unwillingness to help.



Surely you are in fact unable to help, being disqualified as a person with full mobility. Unwillingness has nothing to do with it.


----------



## lane (4 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Beavers, Scout Association
> Rainbows, Gir Guides



Should have known that my daughter went to Rainbows but then they both went to cubs hence my confusion.


----------



## FishFright (9 Feb 2019)

Cycleops said:


> I wonder how a genuinely disabled person riding whatever would have reacted to her ' you people' label.



The same way an able bodied person should react - bleeding furious !


----------



## Browser (15 Jul 2019)

A reply for you for the future:
(her)"......we want to talk to one of you people about disability".
(you)"Us people? You mean, do I have a disability"
(her)"Yes"
(you)"I have, tourettes, F#!* Off!!".


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Jul 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> My old Cub pack would have loved to hear that



Tiger cubs...


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Tiger cubs...


Wolf Cubs


----------



## Drago (16 Jul 2019)

Ie have leaped up and shouted, "it's a miracle, I can walk! Hallelujah!"


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Ie have leaped up and shouted, "it's a miracle, I can walk! Hallelujah!"



A bloke called Lazarus did that, down Bedale high street, Jesus wept!


----------



## Cuchilo (18 Jul 2019)

Tigerbiten said:


> I'm not disabled, I'm just missing a bit.
> Then I'd probably gone along to explain how I lost the bit to a Tiger.
> 
> Luck ...........


You cant say you lost a bit to a tiger and then not tell us the story !


----------



## recumbentpanda (18 Jul 2019)

My children’s response to an enquiry as to whether I rode a recumbent because of a disability: 

‘Yes, he has Attention Seeking Disorder.’


----------



## Icemanhgv (15 Aug 2019)

I have a disability but I'm not registered disabled, I look OK for a 48 year old, saying 'you people ' sounds like she's looking down on us, probably was if you where riding lol but, but maybe saying morning, I wonder if you help my childrens group please may have worked a bit better


----------

